# upside down used concrete?



## happycamperbrat (Jun 11, 2010)

Im thinking of laying a driveway and building a garage with a concrete floor. I am also thinking about using broken concrete and laying a sand base, then putting the broken concrete so the flat side is down on the sand and then laying a little rebar or wire mesh and topping with a thin layer of concrete. I would pour the slabs in aprox 10x20 foot frames. Would this work? Will it support heavy equipment as I have a bus?


----------



## happycamperbrat (Jun 11, 2010)

any thoughts?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You want a thin layer of concrete over broken up concrete to support a bus ??

I think a thin 5-6" layer might work


----------

